
Airflow UI: How to trigger a DAG with custom parameters? - manugarri
http://blog.manugarri.com/how-to-trigger-a-dag-with-custom-parameters-on-airflow-ui/
======
verdverm
Pretty cool, keep in mind this is the experimental API and they are changing
it. The OpenAPI spec is in the code base afaik, and the implementation is tbd

